# Gloves while training?



## dave20

*Gloves or Skin!*​
Yes I wear gloves26731.86%Sometimes13215.75%Never..... Gloves are for wimps!43952.39%


----------



## dave20

Just a quick poll as i was interested in how may of you wear gloves when training.

I currently dont but i think my blistered hands are starting to effect my lifts so considering getting some gloves


----------



## DB

none for me


----------



## RAIKEY

no never ....

cant feel the equipment properly .....

i think for most they can become a sort of comfort blanket,.....

ladies are different tho,..they have to keep the hands soft for reasons i shalt elaborate on eh??


----------



## Carnivore

on bench i do


----------



## DB

Lily said:


> Im a wuss


to be honest i wouldnt be too impressed if my bird had rough hands when doing certain female tasks! :jerk:



sayin that she doesnt use gloves either but they are alright or my lil soldier is weathered


----------



## RAIKEY

He ?? wtf!!??

baz mate a quick bit of editing is probly advisable before too many people see that!!....

ooops too late!!

lmao!


----------



## Carnivore

DB said:


> to be honest i wouldnt be too impressed if my bird had rough hands when doing certain female tasks! :jerk:
> 
> 
> 
> sayin thats -->*he<-- *doesnt use gloves either but they are alright or my lil soldier is weathered


----------



## Keyser Soze

Always, can't stand rough skin. That, plus I have to do meetings with a lot of my boss's bosses, and those suits would get a bit suspicious shaking hands with someone whose hands indicated he'd been working on a building site before he got there...



Agree with Raikes though, makes it harder to "feel" the equipment.

KS


----------



## RAIKEY

Last edited by DB : Today at 05:07 PM.

ho ho ! awww Baz that is great ,.....i,m in tears here bro!!

i think its good that you're experimenting with all aspects of your sexuality.......

hey. see if Ash has got a spare dildo on his shelf,......

dude this is too too much i,m gonna have to go and have a moment.......


----------



## andye

none for me!

i play guitar, im an engineer/tool maker by trade and i build track and drag racing cars in my spare time so my hands are pretty much goosed anyway


----------



## samurai691436114498

I wear gloves, mainly becauise i do sports and remedial massage and i need hands to ba callous free


----------



## Toregar

I dont use gloves ... They just feel ... Out of place to me ? I can't feel the bar, it just doesn't feel right ...

I'll use chalk, though. It gets pretty sweaty sometimes, and the chalk helps me to keep my grip.


----------



## LondonGeezer

i get those hard lil round white fings form on my palm nearer my fingers :S duno wot they're called but really annoying and i jus picked at them all dey until i bought some york gloves.. think i need sumthink for d/bell squatting tho becos wen i get to about 8reps my hands start to hurt from holding the heavy weight.


----------



## LondonGeezer

i've seen a glove with a hook on it to support the hand/wrist on these type of workouts.. do they work?


----------



## Toregar

\ said:


> get those hard lil round white fings form on my palm nearer my fingers :S duno wot they're called


I think you're referring to Callouses there, Bro !

Personally, I prefer the rough hands I've got  ... Makes me feel all masculine.

RAWR


----------



## Captain Hero

dave20 said:


> Just a quick poll as i was interested in how may of you wear gloves when training.
> 
> I currently dont but i think my blistered hands are starting to effect my lifts so considering getting some gloves


gloves are for girls


----------



## squat_this

Just buy lifting straps London Geezer...they cost about £4. Maximuscle do them. Then you can keep lifting even when your grip gives way...

I used to use them, but then decided to improve my grip/forearm size so dont use them anymore.


----------



## LondonGeezer

is there another way to improve grip and forearm size? im trying to improve it by using those hand grip thingy majiggy's lol.. its like it fits in ur hand and has a large tight spring on 1 side and wen u clench ur hand and make a fist the spring is pushed together and then releasing it as u release the grip.. u get them in light, moderate and hard.


----------



## Captain Hero

LondonGeezer said:


> is there another way to improve grip and forearm size? im trying to improve it by using those hand grip thingy majiggy's lol.. its like it fits in ur hand and has a large tight spring on 1 side and wen u clench ur hand and make a fist the spring is pushed together and then releasing it as u release the grip.. u get them in light, moderate and hard.


You can get proper grippers mate equivalent to like 180lbs worth of weight and upwards or you can do wrist curls and reverse curls, fo sho!

Try towel pull ups and plate pinching for grip too!


----------



## Toregar

\ said:


> is there another way to improve grip and forearm size? im trying to improve it by using those hand grip thingy majiggy's lol.. its like it fits in ur hand and has a large tight spring on 1 side and wen u clench ur hand and make a fist the spring is pushed together and then releasing it as u release the grip.. u get them in light, moderate and hard.


One thing that I've found that works great for me is taking some heavy weight, either BB or DB's, picking it up, and holding it at arm's length as long as you can ...

It's worked wonders for my grip.


----------



## BIG-UNC

gloves=puffs


----------



## RAIKEY

the only motherfcuking glove i ever use ...heeee eeeehhh!!! *GRABS TESTICLES*, is this one!! CHA'MONE!!!

it helps to protectaaay my delicate skin...


----------



## Magic Torch

I am Petay Pan muthafu2ker HEEHEE.......Chumon... 

Agreed gloves are a pointless article, I started using them when I started training cause they were cool !

I use chalk sometimes...


----------



## DB

where do u get chalk from i would like some of that!


----------



## DB

i dont like rough hands and i sand my calloses(sp) down with a pumice stone a couple of times a week but i find grabing the bar really hard with gloves...


----------



## RAIKEY

i wear pink rubber gloves ,....when the wife forces me to do the washing up.


----------



## Magic Torch

Its not that I like the rough hands you get, it just feels better when lifting without.

Also I used to rip mine and they never lasted. I had a Harbinger pair last time, supposed to be tough ones, paid £30 for 'em and they ripped in 2 months

Baz I just use normal white chalk that kids use to draw with, and crush it then leave a bag of it in my gym bag.


----------



## Ironball

I like to wear gloves. Preferably black PVC with studs and a matching dogcollar.


----------



## Captain Hero

DB said:


> i dont like rough hands and i sand my calloses(sp) down with a pumice stone a couple of times a week but i find grabing the bar really hard with gloves...


Do you get manicures and that too DB, cos you seem like that kind of bloke 

I just use moisturiser on my hands works a treat!


----------



## DB

LOL no manicures u lil **** stain...

i do give facials quite often tho


----------



## megatron

gloves are for girls, lifting hooks help if your grip strength can't keep up with your other lifts. But usually they just bridge the gap for a while until ur forearms come along.

If you get grippers don't go overboard... I have a wrist injury now from completely overtraining the grippers and it hampers other lifts :<


----------



## Captain Hero

DB said:


> LOL no manicures u lil **** stain...
> 
> i do give facials quite often tho


Im not interested in one of your facials bro! :boohoo:


----------



## Ralphy

RAIKEY said:


> i wear pink rubber gloves ,....when the wife forces me to do the washing up.


PMSL. Very masculin.

I personally wear gloves, I dont think it makes much difference but I started out with gloves and it's become habit more than anything else. The only time I think I may benefit from gloves is on deadlifts, this seems to give me blisters for some reason if I dont use gloves.


----------



## Ironman

non for me.

Baz - if you want some chalk - just go to an 'outdoor activity' shop that sells climbing gear and ask for a goolie! its a little chalk pouch. cost you about a quid.


----------



## DB

sweet iron!! there is one pretty much next to my gym!! u sure its a goolie tho??

i dont wanna go ask for a goolie and they come and give me some camping sanitary stuff or soemthign 

or a heated ball sack


----------



## pauluk27

Gloves are good caus they help grip and prevent calluses.


----------



## Borris

> goolie


lol, isnt this another name for your testicle sack?

anyway, i wear gloves. just feels more comftable


----------



## 21inchbiceps

I usually use gloves when I'm dead lifting or bench pressing.

These are the only exercises that require the best grip and the gloves do come in handy!


----------



## LEWIS

wierd but when i forget them feal like i cant lift as much - maybie they just make the bar feal more fitted


----------



## Littleluke

Baz mate HE????? WTF! lmao


----------



## Littleluke

I never use gloves!


----------



## Jock

None for me, personally I think I look a bit stupid wearing them!


----------



## trickymicky69

the sign on my gym door says

'leave your attiude outside with your gloves and lycra. wear your workclothes if you like but if you make a cup of tea, wash your cups up or you will conveniently have the bar dropped while being spotted. the management'

the gym looks like something from the dark ages with things growing on the walls but i love it more than anything


----------



## Magic Torch

trickymicky69 said:


> the sign on my gym door says
> 
> 'leave your attiude outside with your gloves and lycra. wear your workclothes if you like but if you make a cup of tea, wash your cups up or you will conveniently have the bar dropped while being spotted. the management'
> 
> the gym looks like something from the dark ages with things growing on the walls but i love it more than anything


LMAO sounds like a cool place!


----------



## trickymicky69

it is pretty cool. there is no membership, induction, or monthly direct debits. u can train when and how you like for three quid. if god made a gym it would be like mine


----------



## Magic Torch

trickymicky69 said:


> it is pretty cool. there is no membership, induction, or monthly direct debits. u can train when and how you like for three quid. if god made a gym it would be like mine


Micky we want a Pic!


----------



## trickymicky69

i will try and take a pic monday afternoon. round my way its called the 'spit and sawdust gym'


----------



## Jay 69

I train at the forest gym seen here www.theforestgym.co.uk

the manager is Harold Mariller he is a pro body builder and a top guy the gym is a really hard core gym great place full of top guys with plenty of advise and most of it good advise £22.50 per month or £3 just to train no direct debit bulls**t they sell shakes, protein tubs,clothes all your ever need.


----------



## trickymicky69

i reckon people that wear gloves probably also drink cocktails with umbrellas in and have a handkerchief hanging from their back pocket in the manner of quentin crisp


----------



## NHB

I personally don't like using gloves. I can grip better without them. Except sometimes I grip too hard and my calluses break open, and the next sesh is a bit more painful.


----------



## invisiblekid

Never wear gloves. My g/f hates me for it.

Makes me laugh when you see lads wearing gloves really going for it on the pec deck...


----------



## megatron

I don't wear gloves, just bite my callouses off when they get too big 

extra protien


----------



## Delhi

Sometimes use em but seems to be less and less now...though when doing flat bench without gloves the bar seems to slip away and I end up with a super wide grip.


----------



## DannyBoy81

I wear em, always have since a started, just feels weird when I don't use em now !


----------



## Truewarrior1

i wear gloves who wants it with me:mad: :axe:


----------



## hackskii

Never.


----------



## Rufus

haven't used any gloves so far - i need the "real" feeling


----------



## dave20

Rufus said:


> haven't used any gloves so far - i need the "real" feeling


Living by this motto can get you in alot of trouble reggers:


----------



## [email protected]

Never


----------



## SD

I have to treat patients all day, last thing they want is leathery rough hands touching them. Other than that my gym won't allow chalk.

SD


----------



## Ollie B

I use gloves because my hands get chewed up and start to bleed.


----------



## shorty

LOL i like your thinking Dynamo "no glove no love" good one!!

I used to where gloves but my grip is far better without IMO....and i have a cr*p grip aswell (fingers like chipolatas) LOL


----------



## Galtonator

i used to waer gloes but once i tried with out i find i lose my grip to easily with gloves


----------



## hackskii

Damn Shorty you are a funny guy.

You Brits have a great sense of humor.


----------



## Five-O

RAIKEY said:


> no never ....
> 
> cant feel the equipment properly .....
> 
> i think for most they can become a sort of comfort blanket,.....
> 
> ladies are different tho,..they have to keep the hands soft for reasons i shalt elaborate on eh??


agreed, im proud of my callouses...lmao

I can actually lift more without em, like Raikey said, can feel the bells and bars better.


----------



## gentlegiant

I sometimes wear medical gloves,when im holding up Post Offices with a bananna,stuffed in a Tesco bag,you know,to stop them getting any prints.

But never whilst training oooooh noooo never!:gun:


----------



## SCJP

gentlegiant said:


> I sometimes wear medical gloves


They're also handy if one is abusing oneself & doesn't have any socks, tissues, protein drink shakers or female orifices to hand that might catch the load.


----------



## Bulldozer

Gloves are for pussy's


----------



## offo

I use gloves always I used to have like callused skin or however its spelt and one day the the hardskin broke doing a weight and i bled quite a bit i think it got pinced between the weight and well ever since then I have used glves and my hands look completely fine and plus my gf complained about me having 3 small hard bits on my hands..nothing wrong with them helps alot...


----------



## deejpj

gloves for pussys


----------



## coco

never for me!


----------



## ajfitness

not anymore, hands have toughened up enough to get away with not using them


----------



## pauluk27

I used to wear gloves but I've started to get bad hard skin around the bottom of my fingers so im getting the gloves back out again ;-)


----------



## supercell

Gloves=Gay


----------



## pauluk27

they aren't gay. They help your grip bigtime.


----------



## DaPs

Must be abit stupid to not wear gloves i think. Especially with the job i do.

You need smooth hands to feel the ladies 

And it hurts alot when you do it without gloves and also get unsightly sores and bumps on the hands.


----------



## pauluk27

:beer1:



DaPs said:


> Must be abit stupid to not wear gloves i think. Especially with the job i do.
> 
> You need smooth hands to feel the ladies
> 
> And it hurts alot when you do it without gloves and also get unsightly sores and bumps on the hands.


----------



## ah24

Gloves are for poofs end of! Unless you really do need smooth hands.

After a while your hands get used to the bare iron. I used to get callouses all the time which the gf hated, but now i rarely get them. And since when has it ever 'hurt'?!


----------



## johnboy05

I cant wear em, I think I would look like a 1980's steet punk..


----------



## DaPs

I do hairdressing and i get called a puff anyway, so i can take it lmao.


----------



## SCJP

pauluk27 said:


> they aren't gay. They help your grip bigtime.


Your grip shouldn't be a problem, except for deads.

Try chalk, it's far more 'manly'.


----------



## DaPs

It's a bit difficult using chalk when the only weights you do are in your bedroom lol(me)


----------



## jdan

I find people more distracting that are overly loud or enthusiastic - ie: slamming the weights down after completing their Reps, loud panting/heavy breathing, or even cries of pain! lol! (yes, I am still talking about being in the Gym)! lol.

If wearing gloves meant I had better grip on the bar or apparatus (= more control), less fatigue, less strain, ultimately helping improve my Reps, then I'd wear them.

I just get on with my gym training, and don't really care or think about what other people there are up to, or what they are wearing. So if someone was wearing gloves, I probably wouldn't notice anyway.


----------



## Five-O

I don't think they help grip, if anything they are a hindrance on stuff like deads, they'd make the weight slip IMO, I just use wrist straps and have some nice callouses...lol

ps; Daps, what happened to training at the gym......you are on a ****in economy drive, take it the weights didn't sell?


----------



## Robbie

SCJP said:


> Your grip shouldn't be a problem, except for deads.
> 
> Try chalk, it's far more 'manly'.


x2

But then if you start with gloves, you will always have poor grip.

Its like the people that squat with the sissy pad on the bar, if you start squatting with it then you have no chance to change that when you get to decent weight.

I bought a chalk bar off ebay for about £2 and it's been my most useful purchase yet.

With the correct grip you can keep calluses at bay anyway...


----------



## shorty

robbiedont said:


> x2
> 
> But then if you start with gloves, you will always have poor grip.
> 
> * Its like the people that squat with the sissy pad on the bar*, if you start squatting with it then you have no chance to change that when you get to decent weight.
> 
> I bought a chalk bar off ebay for about £2 and it's been my most useful purchase yet.
> 
> With the correct grip you can keep calluses at bay anyway...


i have to disagree mate... if your more comfortable doing an exercise, you'll perform the exercise better imo... aids like straps, belts etc all have there place... But i do agree with chalk... much better than relying on straps!


----------



## Robbie

But if you start without the pad it doesn't hurt...

And using the big pad will put the bar in the wrong place...

Anyway, gloves are alway funny when they are worn on the machines!


----------



## shorty

i love it when people wear belts even though the aren't training back or legs!


----------



## Guest

i used to wear gloves. but was always told not to wear them if i want to increase my grip and forearm size. now i never ever wear them, i do have permanent callouses though. the skin isnt rough anymore, just rock hard on my hands


----------



## Glyneth

I always use gloves, just prefer it although i still get bad callous's


----------



## Five-O

Hard men have callouses......arrrghh 

I have them........pmsl

That is a joke btw....well I do have them....

Btw, I use liquid chalk on some lifts and I still get them.


----------



## Five-O

robbiedont said:


> But if you start without the pad it doesn't hurt...
> 
> And using the big pad will put the bar in the wrong place...
> 
> Anyway, gloves are alway funny when they are worn on the machines!


If you place the bar properly like on the traps then you shouldn't need the pad anyway IMO.


----------



## Guest

Never have never will wear gloves, girls just love to hold hands with a real mad whos hands feel like sandpaper!


----------



## Five-O

Con said:


> Never have never will wear gloves, girls just love to hold hands with a real mad whos hands feel like sandpaper!


lol...I agree


----------



## mickkeen

DB said:


> LOL no manicures u lil **** stain...
> 
> i do give facials quite often tho


I love this board.


----------



## dmcc

Gloves for some exercises, because my palms sweat very easily. Straps on back day when my forearms start to get weak.


----------



## Robbie

dmcc said:


> Gloves for some exercises, because my palms sweat very easily. Straps on back day when my forearms start to get weak.


Have you tried chalk? I bought a soap bar sized one from ebay for like £1.99 as I suffer from sweaty palms anyway and when lifting its much worse. The chalk REALLY helps.


----------



## dmcc

robbiedont said:


> Have you tried chalk?


No, as - basically - I can't be ärsed with the mess.


----------



## Robbie

dmcc said:


> No, as - basically - I can't be ärsed with the mess.


I was worried it would be messy, but as its just like a bar of soap I just rub on and after doing the set its 99% gone from hands by the end the rest just clean off on my towel.


----------



## dmcc

I use hand cream from Molton Brown......


----------



## dmcc

Oh god did I just say that out loud?


----------



## kboy

Nope, never have never will...

Don't wear them to wash up either but only because I can't find any big enough


----------



## genan

I use gloves AND chalk  ...Love the smell of chalk early in the gym. Sometimes lick it from the fingers as a form of Mg supplement

ohh aand I use hand cream but for dry skin not for calluses. and no, I dont use any other gay grooming products


----------



## 6083

Gloves are for puffs, anyone saying their hands hurt when they train are not concentrating on the muscle being worked.


----------



## Bulldozer

P1ss on your hands in the shower.

It helps toughen up the skin.

Anybody wanna shake hands


----------



## Ellis

if i went into the gyms i use with gloves on i would seriously get the **** ripped out of me continuously and they would prob hold it against me for the rest of my life in fact!


----------



## jw007

PIERCEDNIP said:


> heres a tip - if you guys used hand cream along with all the other male grooming products you use but wont admit too then you wouldnt get calluses or need gloves!!
> 
> Z x
> 
> p.s obviously dont use it just b4 a training session .........!


You still get them!!

I use chalk in gym (no gloves, save them for the blue oyster bar) and hand cream at home and i still have big callouses


----------



## attitude746

i use gloves

i think the people that think its gay or for girls obviously have some issues as every topic they seem to mention puffs gays etc mg:


----------



## adzk469

No gloves as I feel they wouldnt help me!! I do wear straps for back work as my grip is lagging behind my back!!


----------



## Frog

i'm possibly the sweatiest person in the world, especially my hands and feet. As the gym i go to doesn't allow chalk i aint ashamed to say i wear gloves, I can't grip a bar it just slides out of my hand when bare.

I'd rather wear the gloves and lift the weights than not wear them

Frog


----------



## tommy28

Frog said:


> i'm possibly the sweatiest person in the world, especially my hands and feet. As the gym i go to doesn't allow chalk i aint ashamed to say i wear gloves, I can't grip a bar it just slides out of my hand when bare.
> 
> I'd rather wear the gloves and lift the weights than not wear them
> 
> Frog


invest in some lifting straps amigo! or go to a proper gym that 'allows' chalk.


----------



## tommy28

now i'm not claiming to be the most manly bloke on this site by any means BUT

-i don't apply 'men's moisturiser' to my face every morning.

-i am not a big celine dion fan.

-i do not wear tight pink t shirts

-i do not own a poodle names fifi

-and i sure as sh1t don't wear feckin gloves to the gym!

gloves are imo a fashion accessory and as such do not belong in a proper gym!


----------



## Paulieb

I wear gloves! but i always have dont really why its just what i am used to!


----------



## tommy28

Paulieb said:


> I wear gloves! but i always have dont really why its just what i am used to!


i think this is true of a lot of people mate. people starting out see others using gloves and just copy. don't get me wrong...imitation is a good thing - if u see a bloke with massive legs squatting 5 plates, u want to copy cos u know squatting 5 plates will make ur legs grow. but if you are doing something and don't know why you are doing it, it cannot have any benefit to your training. i firmly believe 98% of gloved gym users only wear them as a fashion item and/or out of and habit.


----------



## attitude746

tommy28 said:


> i think this is true of a lot of people mate. people starting out see others using gloves and just copy. don't get me wrong...imitation is a good thing - if u see a bloke with massive legs squatting 5 plates, u want to copy cos u know squatting 5 plates will make ur legs grow. but if you are doing something and don't know why you are doing it, it cannot have any benefit to your training. i firmly believe 98% of gloved gym users only wear them as a fashion item and/or out of and habit.


I think people should beable to do what the **** they want, i have forgot my gloves now and then and i find the bars are two small in my hand and my hands sweat so it helps my grip and also it doesnt rip my hands apart, people say well use chalk if your hands sweat, but having toi put chalk on every 5 mins and getting it everywhere is stupid when u can wear gloves which last for the whole workout, isnt wearing a vest a fashion accessory?.


----------



## Robbie

attitude746 said:


> isnt wearing a vest a fashion accessory?.


I'm sure you could argue that a vest gives freedom of movement...


----------



## dmcc

robbiedont said:


> I'm sure you could argue that a vest gives freedom of movement...


So does training naked but you won't catch me doing that!


----------



## tommy28

attitude746 said:


> I think people should beable to do what the **** they want, i have forgot my gloves now and then and i find the bars are two small in my hand and my hands sweat so it helps my grip and also it doesnt rip my hands apart, people say well use chalk if your hands sweat, but having toi put chalk on every 5 mins and getting it everywhere is stupid when u can wear gloves which last for the whole workout, isnt wearing a vest a fashion accessory?.


hey fella - i aint getting personal. you're completely right, people should be allowed to do what they want. my hands sweat a great deal too and if i worry about grip i wipe them on my shirt or shorts before the set. now i was responding to a post from a member who said he didn't know why he wore gloves. you do know why - for the purpose of extra grip. but i guarantee you that you'll never 'rip your hands apart' as you say.

and yes, a vest may indeed be a fashion accessory. i've seen blokes train in tight little armani tops before. and as you say, they should be allowed to. but when the gym becomes a fashion parade, you aint gonna be too successful with your training - just my opinion.


----------



## attitude746

Well i wear gloves for a valid reason i dont think they look that good as to wear them to look cool, and they also stink after a bit, but they also stop my lo'real hand cream from rubbing off my hands to quickly as that stuff is expensive!


----------



## hackskii

I have the worlds sweatiest hands, I still wont wear gloves or straps.

During deads my grip fails first but I wont go down the glove route.

But to each his own.

I have guages that I use every day at work and they are rusty from my sweaty hands.....lol


----------



## Iron19

Gloves don't help me much when it comes to grip and callouses dont really bother me, but can't do deadlifts or bent over rows without straps as my grip always fails first.


----------



## Frog

hackskii said:


> I have the worlds sweatiest hands, I still wont wear gloves or straps.
> 
> During deads my grip fails first but I wont go down the glove route.
> 
> But to each his own.
> 
> I have guages that I use every day at work and they are rusty from my sweaty hands.....lol


Hahaha

_____________________________

Also. As for them being a fashion accessory, the gloves i wear are my old mountain biking gloves, not a pair of Specific "WeightLifting gloves" just purely to soak up the sweat that walking makes me produce.

Maybe i should try lifting bare again but i dunno like i say, if i can lift the Iron like this i'm happy. Aint like my forarems look disproportionate anyway cos i got no biceps anyway.

And anyway i get enough people looking at me like i'm an idiot in General day today, when i got a mohawk and walk around in combats leather jackets and steelies. SO i can handle a few more laughs, long time since i been phased by that!

hahaha

Frog


----------



## megatron

dmcc said:


> So does training naked but you won't catch me doing that!


Promise?


----------



## South Champ Jnr

No gloves for me! i need those calluses to make me feel butch when im shaving my legs and fake tanning! lol


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

i wear gloves.....my hands are worryingly soft


----------



## Beklet

I wear gloves because I have really small hands and a weak girly grip - still have callouses though! :biggrin:


----------



## Galtonator

I tried gloves and they do help with soft hands but i find i get a better grip with bare hands and liquid chalk


----------



## shauno

i use gloves too


----------



## ironaddiction

No gloves - chewing the calluses is a form of stress relief and extra protein throughout the day.


----------



## MJVP

i only wear them on the full lifting session...


----------



## martinmcg

no gloves for me , just dont get on with them , using straps at the moment tho due to a badly healed broken finger............


----------



## Guest

nope. they compromise grip IMO.


----------



## MXMAD

I don't use them ever


----------



## John Wood

If you've ever had to train with torn callouses [like I have in the past] then you'd use gloves

Having to work with your hands all day in that condition a'nt pleasent


----------



## The Dude

I've personally never used gloves, but its not nice lifting with burst blisters. My hands have toughened up quite a bit now though & I use straps sometimes, which helps. It can also depend on what the weights in your gym are like, I go to a garage gym & the weights there shred your hands, although have got used to using them now.


----------



## must_try_harder

i dont have gloves but i wanna get a pair jus because my hand slip while benching


----------



## flexwright

to be honest, i use to wear them, but the kept riping,

i went through 5 pairs in 9 months, total cost of just over £100.

dont even both now, i will only use straps if anything


----------



## anabolic ant

never worn gloves...like to feel my grip on the bar and nothing in between....hand to the metal!!!

i've never worn gloves,from when i was training and was a labourer,when i was doing the tarmac or any other time...whilst still training...my blister/calluses are permanently adjusted to the knurling and bars...but on occasion they do tear!!!

i dont like to rely on training tools....only ever use chalk or straps for heavy deads and back movements!!!

no belts ever!!!


----------



## pastanchicken

Used to, but found they got in the way, so none for me


----------



## Pithead

I wear Scheik Platinum gloves now. I was getting sore hands and callouses doing reverse curls and pretty much all other exercises but now all is very comfy. I've been wearing them about 2 months and only had to wash em once due to them being smelly and they are still like brand new. 1 year guarantee as well. I'm not putting an ad in for schiek here by the way I am going to try a pair of Nike too soon to see how they fair.

Plus I think I look like an SAS warrior when I look in the mirror wearing em :lol:


----------



## PHHead

I wear gloves, for me its just a matter of grip plain and simple!


----------



## Tall

PHHead said:


> I wear gloves, for me its just a matter of grip plain and simple!


Gloves actually make the circumference larger and therefore makes grip worse...


----------



## heavyweight

Tall said:


> Gloves actually make the circumference larger and therefore makes grip worse...


do reckon? :lol:


----------



## heavyweight

dc55 said:


> Yeah what "fool", i mean "tall" said.
> 
> I ditched gloves ages ago. Just make things worse!!


what's that mate, i a bit confused by your post.


----------



## heavyweight

dc55 said:


> erm gloves were holding me back on exercises like deads, chins etc so decided to ditch them.
> 
> And I was agreeing with what Tall said?
> 
> I dont see why your confuffled? :confused1:


sorry "tall".. must be tired, as u have answered a question with a good answer and i put a stupid reply above not realising you were answering a stoopid question, guess i mus be stooopid!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

No gloves for me, tried 'em, prefer without


----------



## Guest

I have never tried them and probably never will. I like to feel the steel.


----------



## Guest

Wow Tall bumping an old thread what is wrong with you:rolleyes: :lol:

Its fine for girls to where gloves because i prefer a smooth hand job over a sandpaper feeling hand job:thumbup1: however a MAN should not wear gloves because it makes him look like a giant puff especially when he is also wearing a lifting belt and doing 5kg curls:cool2:


----------



## corbuk

No offence people.

But people who were glove's look like a total tool.

I also like to feel the steal.


----------



## Guest

corbuk said:


> No offence people.
> 
> But people who were glove's look like a total tool.


 Seeing that megatron is not here i will act as the spelling police.

It is spelt wear for your info!!!!

PMSL


----------



## Guest

If you're a beast like this guy, it's ok to wear gloves:lol:


----------



## Guest

I was going to positive rep you earlier Zeus but couldnt need to share the love, now i want to neg rep you.......we will say they cancel each other out!

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Con said:


> I was going to positive rep you earlier Zeus but couldnt need to share the love, now i want to neg rep you.......we will say they cancel each other out!
> 
> :lol:


Fair enough.... but you have to admit, the guy is an animal (literally)

I will be giving you a positive rep to redeem myself and keep you on my good side:laugh:


----------



## corbuk

Con said:


> Seeing that megatron is not here i will act as the spelling police.
> 
> It is spelt wear for your info!!!!
> 
> PMSL


LOL,


----------



## Incredible Bulk

never - i prefer having direct touch with the barbell/handle/dumbbell

i have callouses but its ok, i'm not a hand model by trade


----------



## laurie g

i dont wear gloves, because i am beowolf- a man


----------



## ZAXXXXX

The palms of my hands or like leather from years of manual work and I have to wear gloves to stop ripping the callouses off, but if your hands are as soft as a babys ar5e then you probably only need to wear glove to do the washing up :lol:


----------



## Goose

I don't bother wearing them. I think men who wear them in the gym look like pu55ies who can't lift real weights :lol:


----------



## Uriel

I don't even like wearing clothes in the gym..... they hide my manliness....I only keep 'em on to stop lesser mortals feeling worse about themselves!


----------



## LaBomb

using RB gloves


----------



## Jux

Never. But choking the chicken has become somewhat of a gamble these days:whistling:


----------



## jjj

i do for but only for pulldowns


----------



## Miller

I only use them for seated rows and shrugs


----------



## dave20

Thread is still alive!! Years old this is 

Straps all the way for any pulling exercise.....


----------



## judge-dred

i had some and found my grip wasnt as good but they stoped me from having rough hands.i suppose if you train eventaully youll get rough hands


----------



## saidtomyself

Prefer liquid chalk or nothing, gloves make you look like a Wacko Jacko nonce type.


----------



## MXMAD

:lol:


----------



## Tall

If this gloves thing is going to turn into some kind of "club" then the thread will be closed.

End of.


----------



## jw007

Tall said:


> If this gloves thing is going to turn into some kind of "club" then the thread will be closed.
> 
> End of.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

stop it you cvnt:lol: :lol: :lol:

I want go bed:lol: :lol:


----------



## avril

i wear gloves all the time cos if i dont my hands get too rough and i ladder garys stockings lol


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> stop it you cvnt:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I want go bed:lol: :lol:


You go when you like.

I'll be up in a bit to 'rep' you :lol:

xx


----------



## noturbo

I wear one glove cos i'm gangsta :gun_bandana:


----------



## Guest

Arghhh i get callouses & allsorts. My hands are ****ing battered, scratched, scarred, battered! Only time i use gloves is deadlifting! When i lift i like to feel the bar as for a strange reason i feel i have more control & form. Tried chalk but it has never done nout for me.


----------



## Heineken

Gloves are for posers, get some chalk and man up


----------



## Goose

Heinkeken said:


> Gloves are for posers, get some chalk and man up


agreed! ^^


----------



## Louis_C

tend to not be able to grip the weight like id like to grip it with gloves on... tried them once but never again...


----------



## hackskii

lol, if this glove thread turns into a club thing it will be closed

Well said Hack.......lol


----------



## ichigo

i wear gloves never uesed to but they got new gear in the gym and the bars started tearing chunks out of my hands


----------



## Rickski

I have never seen anybody who is a remotely serious trainer wearing gloves......maybe it is just my gym......


----------



## 2fat2old

I dont know how people can wear them, i like to feel the bar, the only thing i use is surgrip been using it for years.on really heavy lifts or weighted chins.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Never used gloves, just chalk, but if I have ripped callouses I tape them up.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Gym Bunny said:


> Never used gloves, just chalk, but if I have ripped callouses I tape them up.


Oohhh you are actually tooooo hardcore honey!!!

I wear gloves - I am a lady. Plain and simple! :innocent:

I would be absolutely no good to anyone with calloused up hands - esp not my bf!!! :lol:

Although years of riding a bmx and weight training before gloves have left me with some harder skin in the usual areas :ban:


----------



## Jungle

Only for deads


----------



## Tom1990

gloves are for gimps lol


----------



## lumpy

i use latex gloves when i am knocking one out other wise ill have a rough wanger but apart from that wtf! i thought gloves are for lady's.


----------



## d4ead

sorry i wear gloves got to protect my little pinkies


----------



## Guest

Im only 16 and my hands are ****ed already


----------



## Fox x x

I wear gloves for bench press, shoulder raises, lat pull down on small ^ bar, the ridges on them are a real wierd style to get to rips with. Also hygiene.

Gloves help to retain that soft skin but I do find they hinder in grip. I'm definitely going to get myself some goolie  / chalk would like to see how that works out after reading your posts. Really enjoyed reading what works best for everyone  Looking forward to breaking the mold and going no gloves  :bounce:

From non-calloused Fox x x


----------



## Gym Bunny

BabyYoYo said:
 

> Oohhh you are actually tooooo hardcore honey!!!
> 
> I wear gloves - I am a lady. Plain and simple! :innocent:
> 
> I would be absolutely no good to anyone with calloused up hands - esp not my bf!!! :lol:
> 
> Although years of riding a bmx and weight training before gloves have left me with some harder skin in the usual areas :ban:


LMAO! Well I need the callouses for climbing and I rip my hands up enough as it is. I have been known to superglue ripped callouses up. Or climbing (zinc oxide) tape works well. I can't stand gloves and I don't want my grip being what hinders my lifts. Chalk works fine. As far as complains about rough hands go....well, not had any yet. :rolleye:

BMXing? Pictures! :rockon:


----------



## cadhla

sign of a true man, hands like sandpaper


----------



## Harry Sacks

Used to wear gloves all the time

But for the last few months i haven't bothered, actually prefer not wearing them any more


----------



## shauno

i saw a 'serious' trainer at my gym wear gloves because of his wedding ring on deadlifts. said he didnt want to strip the skin off his finger.

fair shout i think


----------



## d4ead

I can't believe how many people here are so **** and lack so much confidence they have to make themselves feel more manly and better by slagging off people that choose to train with gloves.

People that train with gloves look like people that decided to train with gloves. Some people like them some people don't. Get over it.

I pitty you all as I sit here drinking my white russian coctail.

On a seriouse not I wear gloves because of my wedding ring, and mostly I just find it comfyer. I don't have an issue with grip or sweat, its just comfyer.

It also made me laugh how half the people slagged off gloves because they made your grip worse and the other half because they helped you grip to much and it wouldn't improve all the time you wore them. That out of the people that offered a reason rather then just trying to be little glove wearers.

If I forget my gloves ill take my rings off, if I remember my gloves I wear um.


----------



## willsey4

I cant wear gloves. For me it restricts my grip and I can not close my hand to grip the bar as much as there is so much padding in the gloves.

Nothing against people that do wear them. However I dont see many people wearing them anymore!


----------



## Willie

d4ead said:


> I can't believe how many people here are so **** and lack so much confidence they have to make themselves feel more manly and better by slagging off people that choose to train with gloves.


You could tell from that sentence you are a glove-wearer.


----------



## Dagman72

Thin sponge and chalk for deads - does the job for me.


----------



## d4ead

d4ead said:


> .
> 
> I pitty you all as I sit here drinking my white russian coctail.


i thought it was that sentence that gave it away, maybe i should have said alcho pop rofl.

in truth, i find gloves effect my grip when im doing pull exercises like dead lifts so i dont wear them, i do wear them on push days as my wedding ring cuts into my hand, and beleive it or not its easyer to put a glove on then struggle to get the band off.

That said the point of my rant is i dont look at a guy in gloves and think anything other then 'ohh look hes wearing gloves.'

If i could see him struggling for grip i might sudgest he took them off however.


----------



## kr51mcc

i use gloves, mainly cos i dont want my hands looking messed up

i used to train without them and my hands were dry and started to blister


----------



## SALKev

I wear gloves...I prefer none but it gets hot in the gym i go to...shouldn't have the privelege of being called a gym actually, i think :angry:

but anyway..with my sweat and everyone else's sweat...things get a bit slippy :lol: :lol:


----------



## muzi

Don't wear gloves as my hands are hardened where the callouses would form from years of riding bikes (every night). Still get one every now and then but nothing thats impedes me.

The only reason I could do with gloves is on really sweaty days when my grip suffers.


----------



## avfc_ant

I dont like them personally, make my hands sweat too much. but my missus hates holding my hands for the hardness of blisters lol.


----------



## Damo86

I wear them for comfort, that and the fact that my nice smooth office worker hands cant take the damage from the equiptment lol

Im such a pussy!


----------



## Kate1976

I wear them as I don 't want manly hands...not very attractive


----------



## Dantreadz85

i wear them . i find they personally help my grip , tried chalk , far too messy , tried liquid chalk , was good but i kept touching top of water bottles ect an tasting it an it was rank . i see no problem in gloves


----------



## Bettyboo

I wear them,I don't want roughly man hands haha


----------



## seppuku

Yup I wear em because I don't want to take my wedding ring off - afraid I'll lose it! Plus I think it gives me a little bit of a psychological boost. Don't ask me why!


----------



## ostrain

I have never worn them.


----------



## Dav1

My hands are fairly small, wearing gloves actually makes it difficult for me to grip the bar when doing certain lifts i.e. deadlifts. Also I did try them early on and found that my hands became soft and if I forgot them hands would get sore. You will go through a period where you get blisters and eventually your skin hardens and you get callouses I have bad ones just through lifting, after which your hands toughen up. I let it take its natural course but have known friends to use things like meths etc.. to harden their hands lol. Which I wouldn't do as you can get cracking etc..


----------



## cecil_sensation

na cant be bothered with gloves. only thing i use is straps on a back day


----------



## Samurai_mart

Used to use gloves, but for the past 3 years I haven't bothered. I have found my lifts and grip strength have improved a hell of a lot.

Only problem I have is that it hurts when I do dead lifts (don't use straps) and I end up tearing my hands.

No pain no gain, as the saying goes


----------



## Ironclad

Gloves are for making snow balls. Or F***ing lol

(rhymes with twisting... )


----------



## Guru Josh

I wear gloves for the simple fact that i don't wont to touch equipment that someone else has used. Who knows where there hands have been before they touched it....... especially considering how many people i see use the toilet before training and dont wash there hands afterwards.

They make no difference in the comfort or protection of my hands. As i still get rough skin etc.


----------



## Jux

Guru Josh said:


> I wear gloves for the simple fact that i don't wont to touch equipment that someone else has used. Who knows where there hands have been before they touched it....... especially considering how many people i see use the toilet before training and dont wash there hands afterwards.
> 
> They make no difference in the comfort or protection of my hands. As i still get rough skin etc.


Man up. The bad smells and poor hygene are what makes good gyms:cool2:


----------



## Si Train

I used to wear them when i started out but now i dont to try and strengthen my hands up


----------



## Nelson

I don't use them, never have, but the new GF does moan a bit about my rough hands...  And yes, it bothers me seeing some dirty bugger coming out of one of the traps having had a dump and not washing his hands, then I see him later in the weights room... :cursing:


----------



## Sangsom

no doesnt matter tho my hands are like leather now


----------



## gold95

NO...NO...NO...NO...NO...NO...NO. it is NEVER ok to wear gloves (unless ur a lady)

i'v heard it all now, hygiene! what a load of bull, lol... we go through the day using phones others have used, opening doors others have used, HOW MANY PEOPLE HAVE DIED from using dirty equipment in a gym??? gloves have no fingers so ur still going to have some contact with 'germs'... theres more chance of catching something going down on ur GF's, will u stop doing that aswell???

swine flu, thats the excuse we r all going to hear for the next few years from the 'glove' brigade. "we need to wear gloves, we don't want us but we have too":ban:gloves


----------



## Jem

My gloves are probably germ ridden anyway - they contain that much sweat they make my hands smell like feet ...yum !


----------



## HTID

dont wear gloves never have they end up stinkin very offensive, i use sponges never smell and cost next to nothin to replace, great grip and really easy on the hands, try em u,ll luv em.


----------



## dan the man

i have to wear gloves as i am a gynecologist and the ladies dont like the ruff hands lol


----------



## eurgar

Never worn gloves and never will. Cant see the point unless your a girl.


----------



## Andrikos

sponges are far better than gloves imo


----------



## big_jim_87

i have a pair all about how im feeling but very rearly use em tho


----------



## iMORE_TEST

i dont use them unless eally need to and i dont use gym gloves i use builders grip and chop the fingers of them just for grip on wide grip lat pulls ups and sometimes deadlift if i dont have chalk i dont use gloves because of blisters just for the grip


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Dont really need gloves for most exercises, but more stuff like deadlifting it may come in handy but the bar dosnt feel natural when I use gloves, so I just use Liquad chalk tbh


----------



## godsgifttoearth

yeah i do. see how easy it is to handle a wet rugby ball with hard rough hands.

i also dont enjoy ripping the skin off and bleeding when i do clean&jerks and snatches.


----------



## solidcecil

godsgifttoearth said:


> yeah i do. see how easy it is to handle a wet rugby ball with hard rough hands.
> 
> i also dont enjoy ripping the skin off and bleeding when i do clean&jerks and snatches.


Pussy


----------



## unit

I used to use gloves for the heavier stuff (deadlifts etc) untill i lost them!


----------



## Euroboy

Its unfortunate that for one, this is in the "Advanced Section" and two, the topics about as crusty as my wrist straps !.. Aint dis-respecting anyone that uses gloves worn by cyclists but Callouses rock !


----------



## Críostóir

i dont wear gloves personaly because I dont find its helps my grip any better - I just put up with the calluses I get on my hands - makes em look more manly !!


----------



## Tempa

Try these:

http://www.bigbackgrips.com/

If you're training for aesthetic reasons, you will not want your hands looking and feeling like sandpaper so I would suggest getting something that grips, but is also soft on your hands for performance at a low cost in terms of ravaging your hands, such as heavy rows.

I'm not a spammer and I'm not an advertiser, but honestly big back grips worked a treat for me especially on heavy rows; as alot of the times I find my hands cant take the pain and give out before my back does.


----------



## strangey

glove are for keeping3 year olds hands warm


----------



## SK-XO

I don't mind them. Hate using them for anything like bench press or dumbbells just feels un-natural. Sure have callouses but I take them off with a razor. I don't use any sort of assistance, sometimes straps for heavy deadlifts or shrugs though.


----------



## Guest

strangey said:


> glove are for keeping3 year olds hands warm


Haha :thumb: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Tempa

strangey said:


> glove are for keeping3 year olds hands warm


So macho......


----------



## Bulkamania

Only on deadlifts for grip.


----------



## Phez

Only for keeping my hands warm.................. :whistling:


----------



## pyle

I wear gloves for trng and I use fairy liquid for washing up.


----------



## Euroboy

Got some as a crimbo present so feel obliged to where the little (argos) bad boys ! My hands are very delicate ! Im a brick layer by trade !!! lol


----------



## Dontknowjack

dont lift heavy enough for them


----------



## Tommy Gun

KJW said:


> Incidentally, which gloves are the best for training?
> 
> Who uses what?
> 
> I'm in the market for new ones.


Golds Gym gel grip gloves are the best ones I've tried. Make sure you get a size bigger than normal as they are tighter than a Nun's..... well you know:laugh:


----------



## Joshua

Prefer using bare hands but I do use gloves on some exercises if I am sweating heavily as it impairs my grip. I'm not too keen on chalk simply because it seems to go everywhere.

J


----------



## avril

my gloves have a wee bit of towelling on the back of them which is handy in winter when the old nose is running lol


----------



## Mowgli

My hands are I wouldn't be able to grip the bar, if I wore gloves. But after 2 callusses got ripped off while deadlifting this week, I'm considering liquid chalk.

Regular chalk isn't allowed at my gym, so I'm hoping this stuff is a little bit more stealth.


----------



## WRT

Nah, if I'm struggling with grip I use straps which is hardly ever.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

If i struggle with grip i work on my grip, gloves are a pain in the ar5e, if sweat is running down your arm, use sweat bands and all straps do is let you cheat.


----------



## s3_abv

I find it hard to train without wearing gloves on dumbells/wide grip pul ups/barbell/deads ect.. i have bad hand due to sand/lime in mortor.

On a side note, mine are proper gmy gloves. Not a pair of pink/green marrigolds that i've seen people wearing in the gym!!!!!


----------



## C.Hill

Yep i train with gloves when training back, and straps!

Straps allow me to focus on my back, let's me get that mind muscle Connection instead of worrying about grip, especially when doing heavy deadlifts or rows.


----------



## ausbuilt

i used to use gloves, but then i started doing vertical rope climbs (no legs) and you can't do these in gloves... so just decided to ditch gloves all together to "toughen up" the skin (office boy that i am). Well that was a few years ago.. now I just use a pumice stone and/or a pedicure shaving blade to keep the calouses in check when i shower in the evening.


----------



## energize17

Feel super akward when i wear gloves

Gets sweaty

Cant play with my balls effectivly

Only use straps for deads and shrugs


----------



## Newbie8784

Big fan of the gloves - I find they not only protect my hands, but help with technique as well (admittedly I have quite weak wrist joints so this probably doesn't apply for everyone...)


----------



## Marshan

Never...dont see the point...a few heavy deads wont be long doing a job on them anyhow. Get used to the callouses and be proud of them. Spot on Toregar!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Im with energize here...

No gloves ever...and straps only on very last set of super heavy deads or shrugs

Used to use straps alot but stopped a long time ago and my grip strength improved big time


----------



## GreedyBen

ausbuilt said:


> i used to use gloves, but then i started doing vertical rope climbs (no legs) and you can't do these in gloves... so just decided to ditch gloves all together to "toughen up" the skin (office boy that i am). Well that was a few years ago.. now I just use a pumice stone and/or a pedicure shaving blade to keep the calouses in check when i shower in the evening.


 Does this keep them at bay as I just ripped another one off deadlifting and it's sore


----------



## Tony W

I have to wear gloves, i dnt mind the rough skin,but in the past the pain from them has made me have to miss a session or two................damn that makes me sound like a wimp


----------



## will-uk

Never have worn gloves until today earlier at the gym, was doing some heavy shoulder shrugs and the bar kept slipping, borrowed some from the gym, and it improved my lift by 10kg!

My hands are terrible for tough skin on my palms and the missus complains of this lol!!

Think its going to be gloves from now on tbh!


----------



## arniemonkey

always have gloves on apart from back day ..then its straps. with work and dry skin flooking my hands up anyway gotta keep em covered callouses arent cool and they dont make you look hard .....


----------



## Jux

Do you train better with or without? job done.


----------



## -Jack-

only for chins and pulls


----------



## mal

get ones that match your shorts,and fingerless ones make it easier

to use your ipod and mobile phone too


----------



## JoePro

The only glove I wear, is a love glove, and that's while I'm not training!


----------



## Breda

Gloves r for dudes who have been told by their mrs that they aren't allowed2have man hands. Rock hard Hands of sand paper are a must and it comes in very handy when the Mrs needs a slap lol


----------



## lolik

never have worn gloves for training


----------



## paul81

only when its cold in the gym...... but its bloody hard to deadlift wearing wooly gloves :sad:


----------



## aaronrugby

not for me find they get in the way sometimes and rather just get used to it.


----------



## ironman1985bcn

I tried twice to use them for when I do Back's.... but they never lasted more than 2 workouts. They weren't top class gloves, but still.... amazing how quick they broke.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

Gloves are for queers. Straps are fine for certain lifts tho.


----------



## Fatstuff

Only skinny vests wear gloves!!


----------



## Fullhouse

I wear these


----------



## JamesIre

I wear cycling gloves for some stuff. They have gel pads which stops me from getting callouses, which are annoying as a musician.


----------



## Young_Monster

Any cheap gloves help I find mate


----------



## Young_Monster

Fullhouse said:


> I wear these


I hear these improve lifts by up to 10 kg haha


----------



## Kev1980

I wear gloves and i don't care what anyone thinks!


----------



## Redbeard85

I use chalk in the gym. However the other day we got moaned at by staff for useing chalk...lol


----------



## Ash78

Cant use gloves. Fkcks my grip up.

Callouses arent that bad. They tend cycle between being completely smooth and "hanging off". Bl00dy hurts if they rip though...


----------



## Vickky

i wear gloves if not i end up with sexy callus hand ....not very ladylike !


----------



## Guest

Just got some to do away with straps, i think i'm going to do some damage to my wrist with straps so i just got some tesco's finest £5 gloves just for deads and bb shrugs, helps a lot as my grips p.ss poor


----------



## darksider

No gloves just chalk until I gotta use straps like to feel the bar in my hand and gloves take that away for me


----------



## nottinghamchap

Vickky said:


> i wear gloves if not i end up with sexy callus hand ....not very ladylike !


A sexy callous hand I could deal with. An manky callous hand...not so much :tongue:

I too wear gloves...in my profession, hard hands don't leave the right impression. The only callous I have is from my pen lol.


----------



## immy

no gloves even thought i got really bad callus on both hands used rolled up tissue / towel across my palm for presses on deads = chalk or straps been looking at possibly cutting some sponges or may be some foam for when pressing but gloves are a no no


----------



## achilles88

can't lift without gloves, metals all cold goes straight thru me


----------



## Shaynewob

No gloves just wrist straps


----------



## Dazarooni

I used to wear gloves for everything but now only use them for certain 'pulling' exercises such as the lat pulldown as the bar I normally use for this is like a cheese grater.

For pushing exercises I don't see a need to use gloves anymore.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Our gym gets down to about -5 in winter.

Use gloves or your hands stick to the bar.


----------



## 1982chris1982

I shamefully wear gloves, But I want to start using chalk at some point as I'm looking to compete in powerlifting. The dilemma I'm left with now is having baby soft hands that will be rip to shreds with the weight I have to subject them too...But you live n learn


----------



## 1010AD

Captain Hero said:


> gloves are for girls


Well fcuk me I must be a woman coz I always wear my gloves. Had them 3yrs now Lonsdale ones, there comfy and I get a better grip with them.


----------



## immy

any one used these i'm possibly looking at getting these saves be having to go out buy some foam/rubber to cut out for my palms http://www.powperformancegear.com/product/250/FH+POW+Grabs


----------



## Pumpshock86

I wear them when the tendonitis in my forearms gets fairly bad!!!


----------



## Moonbeam

Gloves???? Real men go bare back 

Apparently.


----------



## JoePro

Waste of time.


----------



## LeBigMac

Chalk only. I wear my callus's(spelling?) with pride. Took me ****ing ages to build these bad boys. Natures very own way of protecting your hands.


----------



## brummy

i use them when my callous's get bad but not very often


----------



## mark44

Bare hands and a bit of chalk for me. Yes I have rough calluses on my hands, but who cares.


----------



## Jaymond0

It's odd. I use gloves but not on my final set. Need to get a good proper feel for the weight in order to feel confident on the lift, pull or press..


----------



## Pkant2002

No gloves makes the bar smaller and therefore doesn't work my forearms as much or at least feels like that, personally use a bita liquid chalk sorted.


----------



## Guest

Pkant2002 said:


> No gloves makes the bar smaller and therefore doesn't work my forearms as much or at least feels like that, personally use a bita liquid chalk sorted.


Na they make it bigger mate you have bar+glove material

I like to wear cheap tesco gloves for pulling only IF my hands are hurting, theres nothing worse than ripped calus'

Plus i have sweaty little hands


----------



## PHHead

I have finally ditched gloves as folk kept moaning they stunk the place out at my gym lol!

Sent from my Vodafone 858 using Tapatalk


----------



## biglbs

If you wanna where gloves take up golf! :whistling:


----------



## Lockon

woow strong bump. But I dont use any i'll take them calisies or whatever they're called


----------



## superdazzler

Didnt used to but now training in my garage and the bars are fu(king freezing at 6:00 in the morning so i've just started.


----------



## Queenie

don't get me started on this.... x x


----------



## monsta

I like to use a giant sponge(carwashing type) cut in two, one for each hand...fooking brilliant


----------



## biglbs

monsta said:


> I like to use a giant sponge(carwashing type) cut in two, one for each hand...fooking brilliant


No that is function and will help prevent carpul tunnel syndrome(spell)


----------



## harryalmighty

na no gloves. personally if i see someone wearing gloves they look like theyre trying to be showy.


----------



## Robbie

harryalmighty said:


> na no gloves. personally if i see someone wearing gloves they look like theyre trying to be showy.


Ive always thought that too. I bought some as the pullup bar in the gym was ripping my hands to bits but they made no difference. If anything a bit of blue roll paper is enough to stop the hands getting ripped apart


----------



## icepack

samurai69 said:


> I wear gloves, mainly becauise i do sports and remedial massage and i need hands to ba callous free


 me to just started wearing them mind as i dnt think callouses is a good look on a women:whistling:


----------



## TheComebackKid

icepack said:


> me to just started wearing them mind as i dnt think callouses is a good look on a women:whistling:


Its a good look if they're on their knees.


----------



## Thunderstruck

I wore gloves for a while until i realised im not homosexual.


----------



## Smitch

Chalk all the way.


----------



## Mighty.Panda

Wearing gloves doesnt make you *** its about efficiency... If its digging into your hands and rubbing on blisters causing pain then it will effect your lifts.. Maybe not by much but it will have an effect. Why limit yourself unnecessarily? Rather than gloves what I often do is wrap a piece of fabric round the bit of the bar I'm gripping and a lot of it is to do with the fact I find non-olympic bars too thin, theyre annoying to grip and adding something round it makes it feel thicker improving the grip.


----------



## mark44

I hate gloves, I find they bunch up no matter what and cause more calluses. I just use chalk on my hands. Works a teat!

I don't see any harm in using them if you prefer them. But chalk Is way better :thumb:


----------



## Big_Idiot

I either use nothing, or get a set of sponges  work wonders!


----------



## Guest

RAIKEY said:


> no never ....
> 
> cant feel the equipment properly .....
> 
> i think for most they can become a sort of comfort blanket,.....
> 
> ladies are different tho,..they have to keep the hands soft for reasons i shalt elaborate on eh??


And what makes you think we want you to have rough hands??? xx


----------



## Gym-pig

Use Gloves .

Currently using RDX gloves which have think palms which greatly improve grip

I use them at the Gym and chalk in my garage when trainin


----------



## Guest

I use them sometimes, because I do get callouses with the weights. I always wear them when I'm using the rower.


----------



## andyparry123

Gloves = no, too Spandau Ballet

Straps = yes on pull days


----------



## H22civic

I never wear gloves. They give me a kind of disconnected feeling with the bar which I really dont like.

Only ever use chalk on my hands and straps when training traps. Never have a problem with blisters or sore hands either, they hardened up to it pretty quickly.


----------



## ConstantCut

Used them once, complete waste of time for me, bare hands all the way!


----------



## secondhandsoul

I took ages picking the right gloves but within 30 seconds of putting them on I felt like a massive knob. Not sure why but they went back in the bag and haven't seen the light of day since. Id rather moisturize my calluses!

I really didn't feel.connected to the bar with padded gloves on either. ?


----------



## needle

I'm too cool for gloves


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Never were protection

Bare back all the way!


----------



## 25081

Used to, but then saw all the 16 year olds wear them too and all the big guys dont bother, so obviously to get hench gloves are a no! :thumb:


----------



## moreplates

no gloves for me, callouses all day!


----------



## ampre

I have never wore gloves,having said that training back heavy with dumbells rips my hands to shreds!

I have extremely dry hands via my job cement dust so will only use for back and don't get along well with straps,never have.

Anyway my gloves look quite fetching.

:tongue:


----------



## alan1971

i wear gloves, i find it alot more comfortable.

although one day i forgot them, i could'nt believe how dirty my hands got from all that dried sweat and ****e from other peoples hands.

anyway i like to keep my hands soft, its just how the wife likes them.


----------



## JANIKvonD

never wear cloves.


----------



## JANIKvonD

alan1971 said:


> i wear gloves, i find it alot more comfortable.
> 
> although one day i forgot them, i could'nt believe how dirty my hands got from all that dried sweat and ****e from other peoples hands.
> 
> anyway i like to keep my hands soft,* its just how the wife likes them.*


she's lying, woman dont like anything soft


----------



## alan1971

JANIKvonD said:


> she's lying, woman dont like anything soft


good on:lol:

although i take it you've never been with a english women, them scottish women are more rougher m8. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

alan1971 said:


> good on:lol:
> 
> although i take it you've never been with a english women, them scottish women are more rougher m8. :lol:


aye & they poor english woman have to suffer baby soft hands ( & whatever else )......its no wonder there's more and more moving up here


----------



## ampre

chilisi said:


> No, they make you look ****


 :crying:


----------



## alan1971

JANIKvonD said:


> aye & they poor english woman have to suffer baby soft hands ( & whatever else )......its no wonder there's more and more moving up here


 :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman

I would live my son just as much if he told me he was gay. I would disown him if he wore gloves at the gym.

The goes if he squatted on the smith machine


----------



## musio

alan1971 said:


> i wear gloves, i find it alot more comfortable.
> 
> although one day i forgot them, i could'nt believe how dirty my hands got from all that dried sweat and ****e from other peoples hands.
> 
> anyway i like to keep my hands soft, its just how the wife likes them.


I wear them too. Especially after hearing a conversation from a sweaty fat man who was talking about how much he jizzed all over himself before gym as he grabbed the bar. I can't imagine what people do and touch before the gym and not for sake of grip but for hygiene I'm wearing gloves and would probably wear a radiation suite if the gym allowed. To those who don't wear gloves, imagine a bum picker just held onto that bar. Not nice..


----------



## Prince Adam

Used to wear them when starting out.

Just skin now though.


----------



## Cloust

Just buy straps and use them if you can't properly concentrate in the execution of an exercise. If not for this, no excuses : ) haha


----------



## dtlv

I used to train outside just under a sun awning type thing, and in the winter sometimes the bar would get so cold that after gripping it tight for a set it would rip a load of skin off my hand (calloused skin seems to come off more easily) just exposing pink fleshy stuff... very painful. Went through this about five times before it suddenly occurred to me to buy a pair of gloves. My barbell and db handles also got really rusted up after a while and I started getting rust splinters in my hands, and those hurt like fcuk... I so yes I have a pair, and have used them, although don't use them normally.


----------



## Spencer_J

Only on dips. And thats just for the extra padding. Bars have none on, just old steel pipe, starts to wreck my hands when I get the belt on and add weight.

Tried them with other exercises, just can't do it. Especially Deads, felt like i was using a fat grip bar.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean

only benefits I could see and it didn't work with me is prevention of calluses, no gloves should train your grip as well, see no difference to lifting straps that are supposed to enhance your grip and are not even training it


----------



## Conscript

I like to press my face against my palm until it hurts my nose, and bite those calluses right off, quite chewy


----------



## Speedway

Conscript said:


> I like to press my face against my palm until it hurts my nose, and bite those calluses right off, quite chewy


I love doing this as well lol


----------



## FBEngine

Never use glove, I use chalk.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

I used to wear gloves but started getting an itchy rash on the back of my hands.

Should've washed em now and again !

Chucked them skanky hand sheaths now and only use chalk, makes me feel all hench like an olympic lifter or PL.


----------



## minidorian

I use gloves because with many years your have damage hands, and It is not pleasant to caress a woman.


----------



## Conscript

minidorian said:


> I use gloves because with many years your have damage hands, *and It is not pleasant to caress a woman*.


Speak for yourself pal!


----------



## Smitch

I scratched the missus's back yesterday by running my hand over it, she fvcking hates my rough hands.


----------



## Marshan

Smitch said:


> I scratched the missus's back yesterday by running my hand over it, she fvcking hates my rough hands.


Tut tut....go easy on the poor doll.


----------



## Robbie789

Only on dips, chalk up for everything else


----------



## musclemate

I don't wear gloves


----------



## Gee Kay

gloves are a must want my hands to be soft for life lol


----------



## Edinburgh

Smitch said:


> I scratched the missus's back yesterday by running my hand over it, she fvcking hates my rough hands.


I love doing this to wind her up  , half pick a callus off so it's vertical and you've got yourself a mini blade built into your palm


----------



## Huntingground

Gotta be gay to wear gloves.


----------



## Speedway

Huntingground said:


> Gotta be gay to wear gloves.


And have 13 inch arms.


----------



## MF88

Huntingground said:


> Gotta be gay to wear gloves.


I wear gloves and I'm not gay, sweetheart


----------



## Speedway

MF88 said:


> I wear gloves and I'm not gay, sweetheart


13 inch arms?


----------



## Huntingground

MF88 said:


> I wear gloves and I'm not gay, sweetheart


WHat exercises do you wear gloves for and what weights?


----------



## MF88

Speedway said:


> 13 inch arms?


Close, 15.5.


----------



## MF88

Huntingground said:


> WHat exercises do you wear gloves for and what weights?


Most things mate. I wear them for grip because my hands get clammy a lot and the bar ends up slipping. Also train at home, alone with no spotter, so if a bar slips I'm fvcked.


----------



## Huntingground

MF88 said:


> Most things mate. I wear them for grip because my hands get clammy a lot and the bar ends up slipping. Also train at home, alone with no spotter, so if a bar slips I'm fvcked.


Well, don't. Take advice from an old cnut like me, you will regret it. Build up grip and forearm strength.


----------



## MF88

Huntingground said:


> Well, don't. Take advice from an old cnut like me, you will regret it. Build up grip and forearm strength.


There's a few exercises, mostly barbell curls, that give me a bit of pain in the forearm, you think this could be the reason?


----------



## Ballin

I wear gloves mainly for the wrist support it provides- when benching 140kg plus in sets of 8 it has to be done. Got some badass Harbingers...definate game changer.

I'd rather be a called a *** and be injury free rather than risk just to attempt to look macho for the sake of it. Use chalk for deads as you need the extra grip you get as any slip with the gloves is an injury waiting to happen.


----------



## Huntingground

Ballin said:


> I wear gloves mainly for the wrist support it provides- when benching 140kg plus in sets of 8 it has to be done. Got some badass Harbingers...definate game changer.
> 
> I'd rather be a called a *** and be injury free rather than risk just to attempt to look macho for the sake of it. Use chalk for deads as you need the extra grip you get as any slip with the gloves is an injury waiting to happen.


Why wouldn't you use liquid chalk? I do 220KG DL using liquid chalk.


----------



## Ballin

Huntingground said:


> Why wouldn't you use liquid chalk? I do 220KG DL using liquid chalk.


I use liquid chalk for deads too mate I said that above but for things like chest grip isn't an issue it's the support from the gloves I get is the reason I wear them.

Suppose I could always borrow some sponges off the Polish car wash next door to the gym failing that... :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

Ballin said:


> I use liquid chalk for deads too mate I said that above but for things like chest grip isn't an issue it's the support from the gloves I get is the reason I wear them.
> 
> Suppose I could always borrow some sponges off the Polish car wash next door to the gym failing that... :lol:


Fair enough, whatever works for you, I suppose I am a little bit of a caveman


----------



## Ballin

Huntingground said:


> Fair enough, whatever works for you, I suppose I am a little bit of a caveman


Judging from your Avi I really hope you shout "THIS IS SPARTA" before a set haha


----------



## Smitch

Ballin said:


> I use liquid chalk for deads too mate I said that above but for things like chest grip isn't an issue it's the support from the gloves I get is the reason I wear them.
> 
> Suppose I could always borrow some sponges off the Polish car wash next door to the gym failing that... :lol:


Have you tried wrist straps? Designed for the job and will give more support than a glove that may possibly slip.

I use one on my left wrist for overhead pressing.

(Cue the w4nking related jokes about my right wrist being stronger  )


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I always wear gloves I get a far better grip but..... Your not a real man if you wear gloves :tongue:


----------



## Madoxx

Depends on the temp, training in a garage in winter at minus 2, the bar becomes pretty damn cold


----------



## Joshua

I use myprotein gloves on a lot of my lifts when I want better grip. I also find that my callouses are less likely to tear with gloves on certain exercises. The myprotein ones give my wrists good support too.

J


----------



## paulandabbi

My excuse for wearing them is the same as @madocks I train outside and the bar is horrible to hold when its freezing!!


----------



## Poke

No gloves for me.

After years of training my hands pretty much have built in gloves lol.

I dont get those blister type things near my fingers, there are just dense hard pads there. You cant see them and they are not rough to the touch, its underneath the skin.


----------



## G623EJB

I use gloves as the wife not keen on the callouses - some exercises I take them off but the knurled grips on the dumbells in my gym shred my hands to bits !!


----------



## Gym-pig

madocks said:


> Depends on the temp, training in a garage in winter at minus 2, the bar becomes pretty damn cold


This !


----------



## jon1

sometimes.

some bars there grip are a bit hard on my palms making them sore.


----------



## ryda

I use sponges for shrugs and most back work don't use them for anything else


----------



## d4ead

Liquid chalk


----------



## johnnya

Liquid chalk, but have a pair in my bag do i can carry on if I rip a callous off


----------



## Slater8486

If I remember them I will wear them for certain workouts like skull crushers as the EZ curl bar is ruff and my hands are ruff enough as it is. To be honest though don't think I have seem them in six months, time to time though yes I will wear them.


----------



## Lemaow

Sometimes but try not to. Still use the same pair I bought 7 years ago (I wash them when I remember!) They are completely ripped up but the grip is still fine. I've been tempted to give liquid chalk a go though.


----------



## Goose

Gloves whilst training is for ****ing homos! Man up


----------



## saxondale

Goose said:


> Gloves whilst training is for ****ing homos! Man up


nothing wrong with wearing gloves, no different to wearing them for work.


----------



## Goose

saxondale said:


> nothing wrong with wearing gloves, no different to wearing them for work.


I dont wear gloves for work lol.

I would rather use chalk in the gym. I stand by my statement. Gloves are for fannys


----------



## AJS

A lot of you on here seem proud for not wearing gloves, it doesn't make you a hard man.

If you wear PPE at work, let me guess, your a fanny aswell?

Good on you all for looking after yourself, you take vitamins and supplements to look after your body, same applies with your hands!


----------



## simonthepieman

AJS said:


> A lot of you on here seem proud for not wearing gloves, it doesn't make you a hard man.
> 
> If you wear PPE at work, let me guess, your a fanny aswell?
> 
> Good on you all for looking after yourself, you take vitamins and supplements to look after your body, same applies with your hands!


That was a very most elaborate way of admitting you love willy


----------



## Smoog

I get too much joy cutting my calluses from boredom. I'm practically barehand at work doing engineering so they're buggered regardless.

That and gloves ****ing stink!


----------



## martin brown

AJS said:


> A lot of you on here seem proud for not wearing gloves, it doesn't make you a hard man.
> 
> If you wear PPE at work, let me guess, your a fanny aswell?
> 
> Good on you all for looking after yourself, you take vitamins and supplements to look after your body, same applies with your hands!


Lol. No-one should wear gloves for weigh training. Totally different than PPE in a work place!

Gloves are a bad idea as it makes training less productive simple as that. Nothing to do with being a "hard man" just a "smart man".


----------



## ellisrimmer

There are some low things you can do in life, but wearing gloves is the lowest. Adolf Hitler wore gloves for his workouts. That's the calibre on man who would wear them. Heard Peter Sutcliffe uses them at the gym at Broadmoor too.


----------



## AJS

Wearing gloves is fine, not wearing gloves is fine.....

Its the people who put others down for wearing them that **** me off! That's why I commented about the Hard Man game. Its nothing to be proud about.

Happy days if you don't wear gloves. Plus one for you.


----------



## saxondale

martin brown said:


> Lol. No-one should wear gloves for weigh training. Totally different than PPE in a work place!
> 
> Gloves are a bad idea as it makes training less productive simple as that. Nothing to do with being a "hard man" just a "smart man".


afraid not mate - I wear them for exactly the same reasons as I wear them for work.


----------



## AJS

saxondale said:


> afraid not mate - I wear them for exactly the same reasons as I wear them for work.


X2


----------



## martin brown

saxondale said:


> afraid not mate - I wear them for exactly the same reasons as I wear them for work.


You should enlighten me to the risk of not wearing gloves when using a bar specifically designed to be gripped by the hand


----------



## saxondale

martin brown said:


> You should enlighten me to the risk of not wearing gloves when using a bar specifically designed to be gripped by the hand


same as when using a hammer, chisel or drill mate (all coincidently designed to be gripped by the hand) - if you don`t want to wear gloves that`s fine.


----------



## saxondale

martin brown said:


> You should enlighten me to the risk of not wearing gloves when using a bar specifically designed to be gripped by the hand


same as when using a hammer, chisel or drill mate (all coincidently designed to be gripped by the hand) - if you don`t want to wear gloves that`s fine.


----------



## AJS

Its the people who like to let everyone else know "I USE CHALK, NOT GLOVES", shouting of the roof tops that have me laughing. Too many people on this forum that copy others to look apart.

Do what you want to do, not what everyone else does. That makes you more of a MAN.


----------



## alpha alkylated

Nope , never ..,.


----------



## JANIKvonD

pole speaks for itself im affraid men....gloves ARE for fannys


----------



## The Cheese

JANIKvonD said:


> pole speaks for itself im affraid men....gloves ARE for fannys


No. They're for hands.

Cocks are for fannys.

BTW. I do wear gloves. But only in winter when it's so bloody cold in my garage gym, my hands would otherwise stick to the poxy bar.


----------



## Darrenmac1988

Gloves when training?..................this is a joke right!


----------



## Goose

Christ lol

Now the glove wearers are having a bitch fit :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman

Goose said:


> Christ lol
> 
> Now the glove wearers are having a bitch fit :lol:


Don't worry. When they slap their hands will be silky smooth


----------



## saxondale

JANIKvonD said:


> pole speaks for itself im affraid men....gloves ARE for fannys


really? almost half those polled wear gloves in the gym


----------



## JANIKvonD

saxondale said:


> really? almost half those polled wear gloves in the gym


----------



## Tag

never used them, and i've worked out in a freezing garage in the middle of winter

nothing makes you rep an empty bar faster as a warm up than the thought of your own hands freezing and becoming welded to it

on a serious note though, to me wearing gloves would detract from grip strength, it would be a crutch? at least, that's how i imagine it

if someone is having trouble gripping stuff, then i would recommend deadlifts, shrugs and farmers walks

they won't have troubles for long


----------

